# looking for a hen



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i live in upstate n.y. and have a disabled hen,(i think) anyway ,i need another hen , so she can have company,not looking for anything fancy...please let me know.thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Teebo,

How far upstate are you? There are almost always pigeons in need of homes that have been rescued in NYC and NJ.

Terry


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i live about an hour from new york city ,but im not going to travel that far, for a pigeon,if someone has one who needs a good home and can deliver it,i will be happy to take it.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have taken in neglected,and abandoned, chicken/cats/dogs/parrots/kittens/turtles/wild baby birds/baby squirrels/voles/moles/chipmunks,and even mice that are cats caught.now if i can find someone who had a disabled pigeon,who needs care,i will glady take it in.started the pigeon on terramycin ointment today,but its eye is beyond fixable,i mean its not out like the other one,it still is able to see alittle out of it,and its broken wing,which maybe is not broken maybe a sprain,because he /she is able to move it.so anyone know of some where locally around the hudson valley,who has a pigeon i will take it,while i was feeding the pigeon today it made a sound like it was growling,do you know what sex makes that noise.male/female.thanks to all.tina


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i finally got a beautiful silver hen yesterday,absolutley gorgeous,they stayed away from one another last night,guess it will take awhile until they get used to one another.


----------

